# A/C wiring diagrams



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

Does anyone have a/c wiring diagrams, because my a/c is shot and i wanna see if anything is wrong before replacing the compressor.


----------



## braund (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm having troubles with my AC as well... help would be appreciated.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

lukeg said:


> Does anyone have a/c wiring diagrams, because my a/c is shot and i wanna see if anything is wrong before replacing the compressor.


 Warranty or no warranty? If you have one, I'd suggest taking it in. 

If not, check your shrader valve on the compressor. Thats what blew on my car back in 03.


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

yeah no warranty on mine, i bought my sentra that had a salvage title. With my ac i gotta replace the a/c compressor, don't hear no click when trying to turn it on.


----------

